# Aviation Art Series



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from this week's blogs on aviation art.

Sample From Aviation Art - Part 1:










Sample from Aviation Art - Part 2:










Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Aviation Art Favorites:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, you stumped me. Is the first one a Lockheed Electra, maybe?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Okay, you stumped me. Is the first one a Lockheed Electra, maybe?


Would be my best guess, as the P3 Orion, which was based on the Electra, probably wouldn't have a bare metal finish anywhere on it.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

It is in fact the: _*NASA Super Guppy*_

Those engines, however, are not original to the original KC-97 that was converted into this aircraft. Those turboprops are identical to the ones used on the C-130.

Sample shot from my blog on that aircraft:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And now I have learned today what a success the Allison T56 turboprop engine has been. (All 3 of the mentioned aircraft use it, along with a few others.)


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Well there you go.  Used on the Electra/Orion as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> It is in fact the: _*NASA Super Guppy*_


Cool, I was aware of the Guppy in a general way, but hadn't even thought of it. I have a soft spot for the Electra, as I got to ride in one when I was 15 years old. It was a bit of an antique for active passenger service, even back then, but I was visiting relatives living in Brazil, so they didn't have the latest stuff!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Electra (on which I've also flown) was a heck of an aircraft once they fixed the wings so that they didn't fall off.


----------

